# Versus is now NBC



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Universal Sports is an NBC holding, and they have a pretty large cycling presence already. One can only hope that this is a positive change for cycling.

VS is a bunch of drunken sailors in front of TV programming schedules.


----------



## mmcycle10 (Oct 7, 2010)

This news is a couple of weeks old (at least) so my apologies if I missed a previous post.

In a deal that was apparently driven entirely by Hockey programming rights, NBC Sports Group has purchases the Versus Network, and also announced that they are "no more than 90 days away from renaming the Versus network and that the new name will [somehow have a strong utilization of the word NBC].”

Any thoughts on what this means for the future of cycling coverage in the U.S.? Isn't Universal the other provider/carrier for cycling events on cable here? And if so, aren't they also owned by NBC? Interesting...


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

And some time back NBC was merged into Comcast. Comcast owned Versus and then transferred it into NBC recently. I guess more accurately Versus is now owned by NBCUniversal, as is Universal Sports, and NBCUniversal is a subsidiary of Comcast. 

There has to be a shake-out at some point. I'm expecting all of the Versus cycling to be consolidated to Universal Sports by the end of the year, which will suck for me as I have DirecTV and unlikely to change for many reasons. My other option is to put up an antennae and get the free Universal over-the-air digital TV feed in the Bay Area. I'm hoping that this will be after the TdF.


----------



## kbiker3111 (Nov 7, 2006)

ukbloke said:


> And some time back NBC was merged into Comcast. Comcast owned Versus and then transferred it into NBC recently. I guess more accurately Versus is now owned by NBCUniversal, as is Universal Sports, and NBCUniversal is a subsidiary of Comcast.
> 
> There has to be a shake-out at some point. I'm expecting all of the Versus cycling to be consolidated to Universal Sports by the end of the year, which will suck for me as I have DirecTV and unlikely to change for many reasons. My other option is to put up an antennae and get the free Universal over-the-air digital TV feed in the Bay Area. I'm hoping that this will be after the TdF.


I thought the deal hadn't been approved yet.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

kbiker3111 said:


> I thought the deal hadn't been approved yet.


The deal was approved by the FCC and it closed in January.


----------



## RRRoubaix (Aug 27, 2008)

ukbloke said:


> And some time back NBC was merged into Comcast. Comcast owned Versus and then transferred it into NBC recently. I guess more accurately Versus is now owned by NBCUniversal, as is Universal Sports, and NBCUniversal is a subsidiary of Comcast.
> 
> There has to be a shake-out at some point. I'm expecting all of the Versus cycling to be consolidated to Universal Sports by the end of the year, which will suck for me as I have DirecTV and unlikely to change for many reasons. My other option is to put up an antennae and get the free Universal over-the-air digital TV feed in the Bay Area. I'm hoping that this will be after the TdF.


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!  
While I get Universal (sorry brother), our local Universal channel is decidedly non-HD.
(Heyyyy... this could be awesome if Universal went HD!)


----------



## Lazy Spinner (Aug 30, 2009)

Rumor is that Universal Sports will become the TV home of cycling while Versus will focus on it's core of college football, hockey, monster trucks, MMA, and hunting shows.


----------



## SilasCL (Jun 14, 2004)

Lazy Spinner said:


> Rumor is that Universal Sports will become the TV home of cycling while Versus will focus on it's core of college football, hockey, monster trucks, MMA, and hunting shows.


Something like this would be ideal for me, as I get Universal Sports OTA, but would be a bummer to all of you who currently don't have access. Cycling also seems like a more natural fit for Universal, as they focus on Olympic type programming.

Hopefully by combining into one operation they get serious about HD for most of their broadcasts, and put together a better broadcast package. Ideally Universal would show the races multiple times per day like they do with ski racing or track and field, something Versus only does for the TdF. It would also be nice if they focused on showing more of the race as opposed to commercials every 5 minutes on Versus.


----------



## Dynastar (Jun 8, 2007)

Does Fios carry Universal Sports? I did not see it on their list. I know that they have Vs. 

My current carrier has both, but as soon as it is available I want to switch to Fios.


----------



## brianmcg (Oct 12, 2002)

You know I miss the early days when it was OLN. It was a complete accident for them to start covering cycling. There was a "Wayne's World" vibe to the coverage since they didn't have a clue what they were doing. I'm really not optimistic about future coverage overdubed in a cheesy music montage a-la NBC.


----------



## joep721 (May 4, 2009)

SilasCL said:


> *Something like this would be ideal for me, as I get Universal Sports OTA, but would be a bummer to all of you who currently don't have access.* Cycling also seems like a more natural fit for Universal, as they focus on Olympic type programming.


That would be me! The sick irony is my wife works for universal, wants to switch our service to comcast and yet still no Universal Sports. I hope the switch occurs after TDF and somehow comcast in my area provides access to Universal Sports.


----------



## KMan (Feb 3, 2004)

Dynastar said:


> Does Fios carry Universal Sports? I did not see it on their list. I know that they have Vs.
> 
> My current carrier has both, but as soon as it is available I want to switch to Fios.


I have Fios which carries both Versus and Universal Sports. As has already been mentioned - US is not HD in my area (not sure if there is even a US HD??) which really $ucks. Once you watch HD, regular TV is just impossible to watch.

Michael


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

Yeah, I get Versus here (non-HD) but not Universal Sports. Figures.


----------



## mmcycle10 (Oct 7, 2010)

I currently have Versus on Time Warner Cable, interestingly I also have an NBC affiliated channel called "Universal", but it is NOT "Universal Sports". In terms of cycling coverage, I am starting to think I may be screwed with Time Warner when this thing all finally pans out.

Now the bigger question...how much longer will NBC honor this year's "Epic Cycle" schedule on Versus!? Will I get the TDF? The Versus website has already had an overhaul, FWIW...


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

I have Direct TV and get Versus in HD. But they do not carry Universal and in my location I can't get it OTA.

I'm hoping the "merger/aquisition" of VS/US under the NBC umbrella will get me US (even if it doesn't come HD.) Interestingly, the crew for the Tour of Romandie was the Schlanger with Bobke. Actually not too bad but I did miss the "Paul Sherwin Drinking Game." A good slug of your favorite beverage every time Paul uttered "Front end of the main field!" Smashed in 20 minutes!


----------



## pedalruns (Dec 18, 2002)

mmcycle10 said:


> I currently have Versus on Time Warner Cable, interestingly I also have an NBC affiliated channel called "Universal", but it is NOT "Universal Sports". In terms of cycling coverage, I am starting to think I may be screwed with Time Warner when this thing all finally pans out.


I used to have TWC and I found Universal Sports on a back channel, it wasn't really advertised but I found it by flipping thru the higher channel numbers. 

Right now I get Universal Sports for free thru rabbit ears, but the funny thing for me is I'm about to start working for TWC and will get cable for free.... so I hope they will carry US, if not I'll just use my rabbit ears!


----------



## pedalruns (Dec 18, 2002)

BTW... I checked the Time Warner Cable channel lineup in North Texas and Universal Sports is listed, channel 366!!!


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

Richard said:


> A good slug of your favorite beverage every time Paul uttered "Front end of the main field!" Smashed in 20 minutes!


That should be "smashed in around about 20 minutes"


----------



## redlizard (Jul 26, 2007)

Below is a link to the Universal Sprorts channel finder that allows you to search for availability by zip code. It searches both cable and satellite networks.

http://www.universalsports.com/tv-listings/channel-finder.html

I didn't think we had the channel at home or at work, but turns out we do at both. Yay for me! :thumbsup:

EDIT: I'm now watching the 2010 Giro at work.


----------



## MerlinAma (Oct 11, 2005)

redlizard said:


> Below is a link to the Universal Sprorts channel finder that allows you to search for availability by zip code. It searches both cable and satellite networks........


My only choice is "Sky Angel" which looks like a web based provider.

Hope they don't screw this up until after July.


----------



## evs (Feb 18, 2004)

*Bonus Hit yeah*

HAHA THANKS for this link. I also didn't realize I had this channel. Verizon FIOS 466 for Universal Sports. Nice find. They had a replay of the 2010 Giro last night. I watched Basso ride away from Cadel on Zolocan. : -) Nice hit. Gotta love it!!!





redlizard said:


> Below is a link to the Universal Sprorts channel finder that allows you to search for availability by zip code. It searches both cable and satellite networks.
> 
> http://www.universalsports.com/tv-listings/channel-finder.html
> 
> ...


----------



## jswilson64 (May 20, 2008)

Universal isn't carried on AT&T U-verse, either. But I hear it is carried OTA here in D/FW. Now if I can figure out how to get my u-verse DVR to record an OTA program...


----------



## Brazos (Jun 20, 2009)

For all of you out there that have Direct TV please go to the Unviversal Sports link (provided above in the Unviversal channel finder link) and request Direct TV add it to their line up. If enough people ask maybe they wil add it one day. I used to have US and it was a good station. It was obviously a low budget station. Shouldn't cost Direct TV much to add it.

Better yet do a double whammy and also email Direct TV and ask them when they will be adding Universal Sports. Here is their contact link http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/content/contact_us? They are supposed to respond to your question w/i 24hrs.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Not available in my area. Wish they (Direct TV) would just bite the bullet and either replace VS with Universal Sports or add it to the line-up. VS has three channel slots reserved in my area and only seem to use one - why not just slide US into one of those?

Thankfully, I'm going to Europe for a bit and will have good cycling coverage regularly!


----------



## KWL (Jan 31, 2005)

redlizard said:


> Below is a link to the Universal Sprorts channel finder that allows you to search for availability by zip code. It searches both cable and satellite networks.
> 
> http://www.universalsports.com/tv-listings/channel-finder.html


Thanks for that link. I tuned into US last night to verify Comcast provided it in my cheap(er) package and hoowoo!, up popped a rebroadcast of the Tour of the Basque Country. This is a good sign.


----------



## Brazos (Jun 20, 2009)

I agree with you. Why is it VS has 3 channels occupied on DirectTV but typically only use one on a regular basis, sometimes 2 out of 3. Here is my responce from DirectTV. All you cyclist out there who have DirectTV as your provider take 30 seconds out of your day and send them an email.

Subject
---------------------------------------------------------------
Universal Sports


Discussion Thread
---------------------------------------------------------------
Response Via Email(Allan M. - 100166852) - 05/06/2011 09:20 AM Dear Mr. Martin,

Thanks for writing. 

I understand that you wanted to know if we will offer Universal Sports. We’re not offering Universal Sports right now and we don't have plans yet to offer this channel now. We're always looking for ways to enhance our services and customer feedback is very important to us. I have forwarded your request to DIRECTV Management. We often make changes to our service based on customer requests, and we conduct customer surveys on a regular basis to get feedback and new ideas. 

In addition, whenever we add channels to our lineup, we release a statement to the press, so keep an eye on the news to find out about the newest channels or visit our website at directv.com/pr.

Thanks again for writing. I understand that Universal Sports is important to you, Mr. Martin. We will continue to strive to provide the best possible experience to you.

Sincerely,

Allan M. - 100166852
DIRECTV Customer Service


----------



## InfiniteLoop (Mar 20, 2010)

Such a silly antiquated way of doing things. Imagine if your internet provider decided which sites 'they carried' and which they didn't.

Getting Roku to carry US might be a better bet.


----------



## litespeed1 (Nov 15, 2005)

Just got an email from universal announcing they are now on direct tv, channel 625


----------



## tjeepdrv (Sep 15, 2008)

Are they on Dish yet?


----------



## takl23 (Jul 22, 2007)

litespeed1 said:


> Just got an email from universal announcing they are now on direct tv, channel 625


You beat me to it


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

litespeed1 said:


> Just got an email from universal announcing they are now on direct tv, channel 625


Nice. Might re-up for Direct TV when I get back from Europe. :thumbsup:


----------



## gh1 (Jun 7, 2008)

litespeed1 said:


> just got an email from universal announcing they are now on direct tv, channel 625


hd.....?


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

for overall programming I prefer Universal SPorts to Versus
one can only watch so much Bull Riding and Cage Fighting
I like track meets and swim meets and whatever US typically tosses out there


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

gh1 said:


> hd.....?


Just turned it on. Unfortunately, no. But better than nothing, although the picture quality from last year's Vuelta was pathetic.

HD really spoils one.


----------



## nOOky (Mar 20, 2009)

We didn't get an e-mail, is this permanent? I'd love to watch the Vuelta even in standard def.
I don't see 625 appearing on our channel listing, but the channel is there.


----------



## The Tedinator (Mar 12, 2004)

Great! Just switched from DirecTV to Dish earlier this year.:mad2:


----------



## Henry Porter (Jul 25, 2006)

The Tedinator said:


> Great! Just switched from DirecTV to Dish earlier this year.:mad2:


I also have Dish but get Universal over the air from the local NBC affiliate. Have you looked with bunny ears or it's equivalent?


----------



## litespeed1 (Nov 15, 2005)

*sports pack*

So I,m sure everyone has been enjoying th Vulta on direct, but as of Oct 1st to get it we have to pay $12.99 for their sports pack. With most cycling probably leaving VS next year to go universal this means paying an extra $13 bucks a month for one channel worth watching. Maybe its time to loby DTV as I could care less about the other channels in the pack and they already get $70 bucks a month from me.


----------



## Kevy Metal (Sep 30, 2008)

atpjunkie said:


> for overall programming I prefer Universal SPorts to Versus
> one can only watch so much Bull Riding and Cage Fighting
> I like track meets and swim meets and whatever US typically tosses out there


Rugby!!!


----------



## enac (Aug 24, 2007)

Why isn't Universal Sports in High Definition?


----------



## Sylint (Jul 27, 2009)

enac said:


> Why isn't Universal Sports in High Definition?


 
Because of Bikes Direct.


----------



## MerlinAma (Oct 11, 2005)

litespeed1 said:


> ............ With most cycling probably leaving VS next year to go universal.................


Where are you people coming up with this?

Real sources or a conspiracy theory.

Inquiring minds want to know.


----------

